#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Windows: Μικρά αλλά πολύ χρήσιμα δωρεάν προγράμματα

## Xάρης

*DITTO* : Ένα προγραμματάκι διαχειριστής του πρόχειρου (clipboard) για πολλαπλό copy-paste. Μικρό αλλά πολύ χρήσιμο που αν το συνηθίσετε εν θα μπορείτε να κάνετε χωρίς αυτό.

----------


## Ubiquites

Ένα εξαιρετικό πρόγραμμα που ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα και με βοήθησε να καθαρίσω τον υπολογιστή μου από τους ιούς παντός είδους είναι το Malwarebytes Anti-malware. Σας το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα...

----------

